# Trolling Motor Mounting



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I am having trouble deciding where to mount my trolling motor.  Here's a crap sketch of my issue:










If I mount it opposite the push pole side (image 1), I will have to mount it right along the rub rail because of where the existing trolling motor plug is and the trolling motor would extend outside of the boat when stored.

If I mount it on the push pole side (image 2), I could mount it to where it would not extend outside the boat but I feel like it would take up too much deck space.

What is best?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

put it on a bracket, off the bow side,, get it more "in-line" with the skiff
-anytide


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

My boss has a 18 Redfisher setup llike image 1. I fished it 2 weekends ago and manned the TM at times. Never felt like it was crowded to me.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

click the link below...


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I vote #1 as well. When you are installing make sure the end of the base is flush with the bow or it will bounce on your deck.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

#1 for sure. 
plus if your tm is not wireless and if your right handed, you can control the tm with your left hand and still use your right hand to hold/cast your rod.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm right handed so i 'd want the pole and the trolling motor mounted to the port side


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

My only concern about image #1 is the overhang. The "head" of the trolling motor will hang over the starboard side of the boat. Is that a concern?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

YES- when launching-retrieving @ ramp that'll be trouble on guide posts.. 
did you "click" the link  ,mr. murphy....dont want anything wider than skiff
-only part hanging over is foot, off the bow.... 
-anytide


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Where-ever you put it..be certain that the handle is facing 'IN" when you launch or recover. 

Assuming that you have "guide-on" posts....bad things can happen to protruding handles. Don't ask me how I know this. Ha 
regards, Rich


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

> Where-ever you put it..be certain that the handle is facing 'IN" when you launch or recover.
> 
> Assuming that you have "guide-on" posts....bad things can happen to protruding handles.  Don't ask me how I know this.   Ha
> regards, Rich


Same here!! :'(


----------



## gheenoe (Dec 27, 2009)

> My only concern about image #1 is the overhang.  The "head" of the trolling motor will hang over the starboard side of the boat.  Is that a concern?



I had jon boat with a trolling motor that hung over the side a little bit. Well on day I was messing around and turned to sharp and the trolling motor caught the water and spun me around I was ejected out of the boat. Im glad I was wearing my kill switch I was about 12 at the time.


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

how attached to the "bow mount" style Trolling Motor are you? I like anytide's idea of using a Transom Mount with a bracket. For your boat the Birdsall mount would work well and you have the ability to easily remove the TM while trailering or for other security issues.

If you are really attached to your Bow Mount style then forget what I just said and go with #1 on your sketches 

Dave


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> how attached to the "bow mount" style Trolling Motor are you?  I like anytide's idea of using a Transom Mount with a bracket.  For your boat the Birdsall mount would work well and you have the ability to easily remove the TM while trailering or for other security issues.
> 
> If you are really attached to your Bow Mount style then forget what I just said and go with #1 on your sketches
> 
> Dave


The trolling motor is already in my garage so I'm pretty stuck to it.

I bought a removable bracket so that opens up some options. I am going to measure things when I get home and see how bad the overhang is. That's my only concern with image #1.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I would not want the motor hanging over, also you need to make sure your push pole will clear the motor what ever side you put it on.  If your right handed and fly fish you might want the motor on the right side of the boat so the line doesn't tangle in the bracket.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I would not want the motor hanging over, also you need to make sure your push pole will clear the motor what ever side you put it on.  If your right handed and fly fish you might want the motor on the right side of the boat so the line doesn't tangle in the bracket.


I feel the same way you do...I'm leaning toward the way you've pictured...


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I like it clean and simple!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Whether you choose option 1 or 2, I would definitely get a removable mount


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> Whether you choose option 1 or 2, I would definitely get a removable mount


Yep, there are some threaded inserts that leave almost nothing on the deck to snag fly lines.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya but idk if those can be added post build. Both MK and MG make slick release mounts that take ~10 seconds to remove. They only leave a plastic block on the deck


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Ya but idk if those can be added post build. Both MK and MG make slick release mounts that take ~10 seconds to remove. They only leave a plastic block on the deck


This is the style I bought. It's the white one. Nice product...I like it WAAAAY better than the metal sliding one that was on the J16.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya with the big U shaped bolt. Those are great


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> > Ya but idk if those can be added post build. Both MK and MG make slick release mounts that take ~10 seconds to remove. They only leave a plastic block on the deck
> 
> 
> This is the style I bought.  It's the white one.  Nice product...I like it WAAAAY better than the metal sliding one that was on the J16.


The plastic block is a nice option also. Where's the pics of the new boat?


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

http://i767.photobucket.com/albums/xx314/SaltySouth/fffiiissshhh/IMG00030-20100117-1134.jpg


this is how I did mine and I am happy with the results!


----------

